# PHP Variable in Hyperlink



## BuRNHeLL (9. Dezember 2003)

Wie kriege ich ne PHP-Variable in einen standard Hyperlink rein?

So geht es jedenfalls nicht:

<a href="bau.php?id=<?php echo $_GET[id]; ?>"> Bauzentrum</a>


----------



## Tim C. (9. Dezember 2003)

Doch so müsste es gehen. Kann logischerweise jedoch nur funktionieren, wenn in der Seite in der du das machst, bereits eine Variable vom namen id per URL (GET) übergeben wurde.


----------



## BuRNHeLL (9. Dezember 2003)

ja ja, klar....

also die URL iss dann halt oben im Browser

http://blbla.de/index.php?id=256


Aber wenn ich da so mache wie ich es gesagt habe, dann wird wirklich auf genau folgende URL verlinkt:

http://blbla.de/bau.php?id=<?php echo $_GET[id]; ?>

genau diese zeile taucht dann im Browser auf. also der PHP-Befehl wird nicht interpretiert.


----------



## SilentWarrior (9. Dezember 2003)

Dann unterstützt dein Webspace kein PHP. (die Dateiendung ist doch .php, oder?)


----------



## BuRNHeLL (9. Dezember 2003)

jap, dateiendung ist PHP....und der Provider untersützt es auch. hab ja schon diverse PHP Scripts mit SQL und so dort laufen.


----------



## Tim C. (9. Dezember 2003)

Versuche im Zweifelsfall den gesamten Link durch PHP zu erzeugen.

```
echo "<a href=\"http://blbla.de/bau.php?id=".$_GET['id']."\">Hier dein Text</a>";
```


----------



## BuRNHeLL (9. Dezember 2003)

Parse error: parse error, unexpected T_STRING, expecting ',' or ';' in /home/www/web220/html/war/index.php on line 93



und ich weiss nicht wo....


----------



## Fabian H (9. Dezember 2003)

Schau mal ein paar Zeilen drüber oder darunter, meistens liegt der Fehler dort!


----------



## stamminger (4. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von BuRNHeLL _
> *ja ja, klar....
> 
> also die URL iss dann halt oben im Browser
> ...


****************************************************************

Da möcht ich mit mit folgender Frage anhängen:

bei  http://blabla.de/index.php?id=234 wird *ein* Wert und* eine* Variable übergeben.

-> geht das auch mit 2 oder mehr Variablen ?
-> wie ist das Trennzeichen - oder wie sieht soetwas aus ?

Dankschön!


----------



## Lark (4. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von stamminger _
> *****************************************************************
> 
> Da möcht ich mit mit folgender Frage anhängen:
> ...



Hallo,
dies kannst du einfach mit dem & Zeichen machen.

Dies würde dann so :
http://]http://blabla.de/index.php?id=234&var2=wert2
aussehen.
MfG


----------



## stamminger (4. Juni 2004)

DANKE

Lösung in 5 Minuten ... find ich SUPER


----------



## dalim (7. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von BuRNHeLL _
> *Wie kriege ich ne PHP-Variable in einen standard Hyperlink rein?
> 
> So geht es jedenfalls nicht:
> ...


kann ja auch nicht funktionieren ... da fehlt ne kleinigkeit wenn ich das richtig sehe
versuch doch mal

<a href="bau.php?id=<?php echo $_GET['id']; ?>"> Bauzentrum</a>  diese kleinen >> '  << vergess ich auch jedesmal und wunder mich warum nüx geht *g*


----------

